# Powdercoated my VC



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I finally installed it this morning after it sitting in my garage for many months. I went with the exact same color match (bright blue pearl) but added a red "oily" touch to it that appears on the rounded areas or when the light hits it just right. It's looks SO MUCH better! :biggthump I'm ticked that I waited this long to install it.

(excuse the dirty winter engine bay) 

*BEFORE*










*AFTER*


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn that is nice. i have a VC sitting in my room waiting to get powdercoated. i hope it looks as good as yours when im all done :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey! New filter, too!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks really good man!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow...you sr20 folk got it good haha


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Timbo said:


> Hey! New filter, too!


Ya, went from a "5 diameter Ractive, to a "6 JWT pop charger. Worth the upgrade; cause the Ractive adapter was messing up my airflow reading.

Thanks for the compliments guys! now go out and powdercoat those VC's


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ahh...pop charger= :drool:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Looks really good man!


Shouldn't it be Ma'am?!....saw your cardomain site.  Looks good....love the overalls.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Timbo said:


> Shouldn't it be Ma'am?!....saw your cardomain site.  Looks good....love the overalls.


Heh, whoops.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Meh, It's all good! I don't even notice it anymore


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sweet,,, love the color!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I need to have mine redone in black. I think it was jus painted, I need some powdercoat. How much did it cost.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

very nice... love the red oily touch to it... hmmm wish I could have thought of that... mines just a plain and simple powdercoating sceme...


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

it cost me $30 where I'm at...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> Sweet*...* love the colo*u*r!


^ I'm with stupid

(excuse the corrections)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

who did it? that looks badass. how was the oily red look achieved? man..my car's black i think blue like yours would look badass.
so...is the bb sr20det v/c the same as the sr20de? i'll assume it is but if not please correct me. it'd be a waste for me to get the de done if not.

again: props. your ride is looking NICE!!!! i cant wait till my ser is dropped and tinted. ahhh its sexy!!!!


----------

